# Excessive drooling?



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I've already made the vet appointment, but I was wondering what might cause sudden excessive drooling.

Mitch left a PUDDLE of drool on my bed last night and is still very drooley this morning. He seems rather lethargic too. 

He never drools, even when he is sick, so this is VERY out of character for him.

I also checked his mouth and there is no injury that I can see.

Could the drooling be linked to him not feeling well?

The only "difference" in routine the past few days was that we went to the dog park for an extra long time (almost 2 hours) last night. I made sure he had water while there, and the only thing I can think of that might have made him sick is that he drank a bit from a mud puddle...but it's quite cold here, and very cold water is not really breeding ground material for bacteria.

The only thing that I think that could've made him sick is if another dog was sick and they exchanged bacteria through the tennis ball Mitch was playing with...

Any idea why he might be drooling so much?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Seizure?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Drooling can be a sign of nausea.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't THINK it's a seizure. We are quite familiar with those in our house, although we only have experience with grand mal ones.

It's as though he is constantly producing a very thick saliva. When I checked his mouth for sores, cuts or warts, his gums and teeth were covered in a layer of drool. It's totally clear, no traces of blood or yellowy-green stuff, and its very mucous-like in viscosity. 

He's had normal stools, and a regular appetite, but does seem low energy. This is why I am concerned it is something more than just a tummy ache. Also, when he has been ill before, he never drooled or anything like this.


ETA: Dad wants to come to the appointment with me, so its not until 6:40 now..will update later.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would go sooner if you can. I have seen cases of poisoning that had similar symptoms. Just to be on the safe side...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Masticatory Muscle Myositis?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> I would go sooner if you can. I have seen cases of poisoning that had similar symptoms. Just to be on the safe side...


I would have liked to go at the original appointment time, but my dad insists on coming...I guess he doesn't want me to be alone IN CASE it is something more serious than a stomach or dental problem.



cbrand said:


> Masticatory Muscle Myositis?


I highly doubt it. There is no swelling, he doesn't exhibit any signs of pain or reluctance when I open his mouth and poke around, his eyes/third eyelids are normal, but perhaps its too early to see any of the other symptoms. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I was thinking, perhaps it's just a sore throat??


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

TQ had this exact same thing going on - excessive drooling, lethargic, however she also had this panicked look. Like, I'm talking so much saliva that I brought a towel in the car on the way to the vet because I couldn't sop it up fast enough. In our case, she had ended up licking off some of her topical flea/tick meds and was having the reaction most dogs do to it.

We took her to the vet immediately and she is fine. Someone else's dog I know did this as well, and they waited a few days because they were unsure, but her dog is also fine.

I hope Mitch is okay and it is nothing serious!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Well the vet seemed stumped. His first concern was toxicity, but he hasn't gotten in to anything and Mitch is pretty normal except for the drooling and low energy. He palpated his throat and checked his mouth thoroughly and said nothing is swollen and his tonsils look fine. He also gave Mitch a treat to see how he was swallowing and that was normal too. So he took some blood because he wanted to check his kidney levels and gave him a shot that dries up his adrenal gland (which produces saliva) that should wear off in 12-24 hours. By that time, the vet suspects that if he ate something toxic it should be out of his system by then and his saliva production should be normal. If Mitch goes back to drooling excessively, then we have to do more tests.

Sooo, basically we still have no idea what caused it.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Spencer said:


> TQ had this exact same thing going on - excessive drooling, lethargic, however she also had this panicked look. Like, I'm talking so much saliva that I brought a towel in the car on the way to the vet because I couldn't sop it up fast enough. In our case, she had ended up licking off some of her topical flea/tick meds and was having the reaction most dogs do to it.
> 
> We took her to the vet immediately and she is fine. Someone else's dog I know did this as well, and they waited a few days because they were unsure, but her dog is also fine.
> 
> I hope Mitch is okay and it is nothing serious!


Maybe Mitch licked another dog's topical flea medication when he was at the dog park?


----------

